# same morph tricolor?



## Guest (Sep 27, 2005)

I got two Santa Isabella tri's back in July from Black Jungle. A few days ago one started calling so I'm real excited I might have a pair I'm just a little worried that they might not both be Isabella's! The one I am assuming is a female, because I havent heard a peep from, has always been darker (a maroon color) and appears to have greenish stripes and a speckled belly- is it a Pasaje morph? I just dont want to let them breed if I am going to mixing morphs. Thanks for any input!
Here are a few pics...



























My calling male!


----------



## mack (May 17, 2005)

i can't really tell much from the pics, but your description sounds like the 'highland' morph. i know that black jungle had a few of the highlands available, so i would definitely give them a phone call to see what's up.


----------



## felicitedanes (May 2, 2005)

I got four Santa Isabels from BJ a few months ago, I'm assuming from the same batch that you got. There's a lot of variation between the four of them in both stripes and background color, a couple have stripes that are definitely green and the others are varying shades of yellowish-green to yellow to cream and their background is anywhere from brown to burgandy. I'm assuming this isn't a problem since they don't have their adult coloration yet anyway. I do like the green stripes though; I'd prefer they stay that way rather than change to white/cream. 
Felicite


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

I am guessing you got them from the July White Plains show? If so, from what I recall, they only had santa isabels for $50. Seems like they started calling early. :?


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2005)

Actually I literaly live a block away from their store :twisted: (Dangerous! I know!) and picked them up there. I will go chat with them tomorrow, but I know that they do take froglets from certain customers... Would froglets from different pairs differ this much in color? 
I was surprised to hear him calling already also! I almost didnt believe it but they were both peanuts when I got them and have grown considerably so I know that they werent that old. 

Felicite- Have any of yours called yet? I prefer the green stripes also! 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## felicitedanes (May 2, 2005)

At least one of mine is calling. I've got them split in twos in different containers right now for quarantine, and as far as I can tell the calling is only coming from one of the tanks, but I haven't seen exactly which one is doing it. It's not really a mature call yet, either. He started with a couple little disconnected chirps, so tiny that I didn't even realize what I was hearing for a while, and over the course of a month or so, he's started stringing the chirps together to make longer and longer calls.

I ordered mine from their website and had them shipped sometime in July. Lucky you for living so close to their store  It'll be interesting to see how they turn out since there's so much variation in color right now.

Felicite


----------



## gturmindright (Mar 15, 2006)

Wow, this is funny. Hopefully you guys are still on the board. I just made a post the other day about this same thing. I got my tricolors from Black Jungle also. I have five. One is burgundy with green stripes. I was worried that it was a dif. morph. What kind of info did you come up with? Was the one with the green stripes also smaller?


----------



## cbreon (Apr 25, 2005)

I'm defintely interested to know what BJ has to say. Please keep us posted!


----------



## gturmindright (Mar 15, 2006)

He said they are probably the same but they just look different.


----------



## cbreon (Apr 25, 2005)

probably?


----------



## gturmindright (Mar 15, 2006)

Yes. Probably.


----------

